# Can't uninstall Photoshop CS3



## filterofsyntax

I had the full version of Photoshop CS3 installed on my Acer Aspire One netbook, I had to do a system restore to before I installed Photoshop. When I started the computer up again, I was unable to run, uninstall, or install Photoshop. I've tried deleting the folder, I've run Revo Uninstaller. Nothing seems to work...Any ideas?


----------



## TFT

It's definately a registry problem, run "Regedit" and search for anything associated with the program and delete it.


----------



## gamerman4

What exactly does it do when you try to install it?


----------



## filterofsyntax

The box comes up that says "Initializing Adobe Photoshop CS3" when the status bar gets to full, that box goes away, then nothing happens.


----------



## massahwahl

You didnt legally purchase it did you?


----------



## Zatharus

Give CCleaner a run as well.

Just to check, is this a legitimate *retail* copy?


----------



## massahwahl

yep, he's outtie


----------



## DarkTears

ukulele_ninja said:


> You didnt legally purchase it did you?



I hope he didn't


----------



## Zatharus

DarkTears said:


> I hope he didn't


----------



## filterofsyntax

Did CCleaner, nothing referencing Photoshop.

And no it is not a *retail* copy.


----------



## Zatharus

filterofsyntax said:


> And no it is not a *retail* copy.



Can't help you there.  That's part of the problem.


----------



## massahwahl

filterofsyntax said:


> Did CCleaner, nothing referencing Photoshop.
> 
> And no it is not a *retail* copy.



Ding! Ding! Ding!

Theres your problem


----------



## DarkTears

filterofsyntax said:


> And no it is not a *retail* copy.



Good


----------



## filterofsyntax

Well can we just pretend it is a retail copy?


----------



## gamerman4

filterofsyntax said:


> Well can we just pretend it is a retail copy?



we could have if you told us it was retail but you kinda ruined that now didn't you? Also, if it was retail something tells me you would be contacting Adobe and not us...


----------



## massahwahl

No we can't pretend because there's no way to know what kind of garbage you actually installed by pirating it. Do you really think the actual retail copy would prevent you from uninstalling it?


----------



## Zatharus

filterofsyntax said:


> Well can we just pretend it is a retail copy?



We _can _pretend that the problem is solved. 

Ukulele_ninja is right.  With pirated software, there could be a myriad of extra issues leading to your specific one.  This forum is not the place to discus them either.

On that note, you may still want to contact Adobe.  I am sure they could help you with your installation issue and get you a working copy.


----------



## filterofsyntax

Fine, whatever. But everything leads me to believe that it has much more to do with the system restore than it not not being retail. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## massahwahl

Your welcome!  

Do some research next time and have a look see what kind of nasties get installed on your PC when you mess with pirated software. Basically, your at the hands of the programmer who 'cracked' it and you would likely never know what kind of garbage they snuck in there.

So yes, you are very welcome on behalf of those who replied to you for giving you some polite and honest straightforward answers to your issue.

Sometimes the truth hurts and shit happens when you cut corners


----------



## DCIScouts

Discussion of pirated software and encouraging such usage is directly against forum rules.  Thank you to those of you who reinforced that stance.  Thread closed.


----------

